# Copying data in Board Tables adding CODE(63) to end of every cell



## jdellasala (Dec 19, 2022)

I first ran into this a day or two ago. I copied data from a post that included a BB Board table like this:

Column AColumn BColumn C112/18/2022Grapes20312/17/2022Oranges
When I pulled the data into Excel by a simple Copy/Paste (match destination), the data LOOKED ok although numeric data was left justified, but no matter what I did I was unable to convert numeric data like in columns A and B above into numbers. It happened again today, so I investigated further.
It ends up that what should be a completely visible question mark is appended to the end of every cell, so that the second row in Column A above comes in with a LEN() of 2 instead of 1, but the second character is invisible.
When I looked at the CODE() value of each character in the cell, the second character CODE was 63 which SHOULD be a simple question mark.
The easiest way I found to convert the value to a number was to use 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
=NUMBERVALUE(LEFT(A2,LEN(A2)-1))
```
Is this a Board issue, or something that Microsoft needs to address?


----------



## Fluff (Dec 19, 2022)

It's not code 63 it's unicode 8203 & I think it's soemthing to do with Xenforo. I tend to clean the data with a macro.


----------

